# Will he ever stop using litter tray?



## FayeP (Oct 11, 2009)

We have a 6 month old cat and he uses his litter tray quite a lot, he is very clean and well behaved. My question is simply is it possible to get him to go outside and stop using the litter tray or will he always use it? He can be outside for hours & probably does go to the toilet outside when the need takes him but is there any way I can get him to go outside all of the time? I can train the dog but don't know where to start on getting the cat to progress to outside or if it's even possible?

Can anybody give me any advice plz? x


----------



## ambercat (May 4, 2009)

I think its a good idea to keep a tray anyway regardless of whether they go outside as well. Its useful if the weathers bad and he doesnt want to go out, or if you ever need to confine him for some reason. It can also be useful in spotting signs of illness, so I'd stick with it.


----------



## FayeP (Oct 11, 2009)

Fair point - thanks


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I agree with Ambercat. All my cats do their business outside. Unless its pouring with rain and gale force winds!


----------



## CPNewcastle (Oct 12, 2009)

I agree a litter tray should always be available. Also, if a cat goes outside, there are no guarantees that it will use YOUR garden to relieve itself... so if you want a good relationship with neighbours, let him use a litter tray...

Cat Litter can be offensive in smell, if this is the reason you would rather he went outside, then look for some of the corn based litters, they are expensive, but no offensive odours.

Im taking it for granted that he is neutered, if not, he should not be allowed outside, plus, neutering reduces the odour from his urine.


----------

